# Rand einer Ebene ausfaden?!



## Hektik (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich den Rand einer Ebene stufenlos ins unsichtbare bringen? Ich mach das sonst immer mit dem Weichzeichner, doch der verwischt mir in diesem Fall meine Detailreiche Ebene 

Ich hab auch mit ner Maske gearbeitet, die unscharf zu machen (Verlauf weiß/schwarz), aber das klappt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Leola13 (29. Mai 2010)

Hai,

was genau klappt den da nicht ? Das ist eigentlich der richtige Weg (oder eben manuell pinseln)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Hektik (29. Mai 2010)

Sieh mal im Anhang. Ich hab ein feines Streifenmuster und ich möchte das Muster RUNDHERUM am Rand gleichmäßig ausblenden, so wie ich es auf der rechten Seite mit Radiergummi schonmal angedeutet habe. 

Die Ebene besteht NUR aus den grünen Linien, der Rest ist transparent.

Setze ich ne Maske mit der Fläche (das Rechteck) der Linien und mach auf die Maske nen Weichzeichner, erreiche ich am Rand der Ebene keine vollständige Unsichtbarkeit der Linien, da der Verlauf erst ausserhalb des Rechtecks mit den Linien aufhört.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Mai 2010)

Hi,
mach doch mit dem Verlaufstool ne Maske. 

Gruß


----------



## Hektik (29. Mai 2010)

Ja, bei so einem Rechteck würd das gehen, aber was, wenn die Fläche unregelmäßig wäre? Z.B. ein Stern oder Kreis?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Mai 2010)

Bei einem Kreis kannst du den Verlauf auf Radial umstellen und bei einem Stern baust du dir eben eine Maske aus mehreren Ebenen. Du machst für jede Spitze des Sternes eine Ebene und schneidest diese dann so zu das es keine Überlappungen mit den anderen gibt. Am schluß noch alle Ebenen zusammenfügen und als maske verwenden.

Viele Grüße

PS: Hab dir hiermal ein kleines Video gemacht. Hab den Stern in illustrator erstelt, mit PS wäre das etwas aufwendiger. Wenn du das Schwarz im verlauf von allen Seiten nach innen gehend haben möchtest solltest du den Verlauf mit dem Verlaufsgitter in Illustrator erstellen.


----------

